# Storing wood chips



## hdtpbelvedere (Aug 24, 2005)

This may not be the correct place to post this, sorry if it's not. I got a couple of empty gear oil drums  from work. They are metal, with a tight fitting lid. I was wondering.. if I line the drum with 2 heavy duty trash bags, will it be o.k. to store wood chips in them? I would tie the inner bag with the chips in it closed. The drums have been cleaned with engine cleaner, then washed with soap and water thoroughly. I wasnt sure if the trash bags would "taint" the wood chips, and then ruin the meat. Thanks in advance, Brad


----------



## brianj517 (Aug 24, 2005)

I'm certainly no expert on oil drums. However, if you are satisfied that they have been thoroughly cleaned of anything toxic or caustic, then you shouldn't have a problem storing your wood in them. Especially if you double line them with HD plastic bags, afterall, if you buy storebought hickory or mesquite at the hardware store, it comes packaged in plastic anyway. I would just make sure to stay away from the new fangled brands that have a deodorizer/sanitizer built into the bag itself.

Cheers,
Brian


----------



## TulsaJeff (Aug 24, 2005)

I would definitely watch out for mold in a situation like that it will be the perfect atmosphere for mold growth. It would be better if you had a little air flow somehow without allowing rain or moisture in.

The wood chunk bags they sell at the store a lot of times have little holes in them if you look closely.

I can imaging that smoked mold could be a little distasteful... just be careful.


----------



## Dutch (Aug 24, 2005)

I keep my bags of wood chips and chunks in a 5 gallon plastic bucket that I bought at Homer's Depot. I just toss the bags into the bucket put the lid on and keep the whole thing in the garage.  I did the storage thing without the lid and ended up with mice using the wood chips for nesting material!  :shock: Since then the lid has been on the bucket.


----------



## brianj517 (Aug 25, 2005)

Oops! Jeff, makes a very good point with regard to the potential for mold growth in that environment, especially if there is any moisture remaining in your wood if its not completely seasoned. I keep my wood chunks in the garage in a large plastic kitchen garbage cans (brand new, of course), with the trap door style lid. Therefore, moisture or mold has not been a problem for me as the air flow is more or less automatic. Although, now that the point has been brought to my attention, I think I may just poke a couple of breather holes in the sides for good measure. :idea: 

Cheers,
Brian


----------

